# Looking for personal trainer



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

I am 55, 6'2", and during the past year I have put on weight badly. I guess I have an excuse for that. In the summer of 2004, I had an accident - crushed between two taxis in Tokyo - and I was hospitalised in various places for months, suffering four operations on my legs, and with that some nasty complications, including pneumonia, deep vein thrombosis and pulmonary embolism. Don't worry, I am not feeling sorry for myself - I am just determined to get back in shape - improved shape even !!! Two days ago, the docs gave me the all-clear to start exercising again. So, I would like to engage a personal trainer to help me on the road back to total fitness. Anyone interested? Rather than use a gym (unless it is a private personal training gym), I would rather set up suitable equipment at home. I have a good budget to do that  Home is near Canary Wharf. Anyone interested? Please email me at [email protected] putting "personal trainer" in the title. Thanks and best regards to everyone. Chris. P.S. I will keep a photorecord of progress and post the pics, showing my road to the final goal


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow - That is a story!

Too far away for me to help you but I wish you every luck in getting back into shape.

Good luck with it and don't forget tokeep a journal and pictures!


----------



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

I am not in a position to help you out sorry, but just wanted to echo marks comments and wish you all the best with your training. Good luck!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board Chris, happy to see you getting into some training, if you cant find someone, you'll have a load of virtual trainers on here, if you need any help or advice outwith your targets, just ask we'll be here for you. Once again welcome.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

Special thanks to you guys, Mark, Simon and Dave, for your very encouraging comments. I really must have a personal trainer, face to face, because I need kicking - regularly :evil: . I will definitely keep a photographic record, but I will avoid posting a picture of the injuries - it would put everyone off their dinner  . Looking forward to hearing from a reliable trainer, with sufficiently large quads to make the kicks hurt. In the meantime, I am off to buy some neat equipment.


----------

